# Mobilescape Adventures - Tabletop RPG Terrain



## mobilescapeadventure (Sep 29, 2016)

*Mobilescape Tabletop RPG Terrain  
*
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/997759108/mobilescape-adventures

*A brief history of how we started. We were looking for terrain we could use during D&D sessions. There are so many cool products out there, but they lacked the portability we needed. We were feeling encumbered by all the books and gear we were dragging around, and large blocky terrain only added to the problem. We’ve create terrain that is portable, packs flat, while still being dimensional. We also wanted to eliminate the need to cut, glue, or paint. Available to support on Kickstarter now are our: Starter Pack, Dungeon Pack, House Pack, and a Tower Pack.










We love the gaming community and we welcome any questions or comments. Thanks in advance for your support of Mobilescape Adventures.



*


----------

